# JSF - Servlet mit Parametern über einen Link öffnen



## bolda (9. Mai 2007)

huhu,

ich möchte ein Servlet mit Parametern aus eine JSF-Seite heraus öffnen.
Wie mache ich das?

Wenn ich das direkt mache gebe ich folgendes ein: http://localhost:8080/Administration/DownloadServlet?inhalt=einText&fileName=Filename

<h:commandLink wäre nicht schlecht, doch wie bringe ich das Teil dazu ein Servlet zu öffnen?


----------



## bolda (9. Mai 2007)

Nun ja, scheint scheinbar etwas schwierig zu werden... ich mache es nun einfach mit einer JSP-Seite, die kann ich nämlich direkt ansprechen.

Danke trotzdem...
Bolda


----------



## Sanix (9. Mai 2007)

<hutputLink> ??


----------



## WeirdAl (10. Mai 2007)

Huhu,
guckst du hier

Cu
Alex


----------

